# When to splay legs and/or back carry?



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Just wondering when it is structurally alright to splay a baby's legs and hips? And is it possible to back carry without splayed legs? I have read that you should generally only carry a baby in a carrier as you would in arms, and when I carry DS in my arms his legs are not fully splayed, so it would seem forced and uncomfortable for him to have the legs totally open in the Ergo, I guess. He is 3.5 months and big for his age~ 27" long and about 16 lbs. He's not so thrilled with being froggied in the Ergo anymore (both with or without the infant insert), and every time we tried him sitting sideways in the front carry his legs turned purple. Can I just splay his legs, or would that cause some hip or spine development problems? And when is it time to try a back carry, would that be possible only when he's naturally ready for the hip splay? I want to experiment but would be dismayed if we started doing something that caused short or long-term discomfort or problems in his hips or spine. TIA


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Some people back carry from newborn. I did it once my kids had enough head control to be super man tossed on my back (2 mths or so). I have had DS's legs out since about 6 weeks, DD had legs out from birth (she preferred it).

I think the guide for leggs out/un-froggied is when your LO doesn't mind it


----------



## jenfl (Oct 20, 2007)

We had our DD splayed from pretty young (1-2 months?) and she's fine. Same with DS. I don't know the official answer, but just putting it out there as personal experience.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Within a few weeks old, at least.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

When you have dislocating hips they put you in a cast with your legs frogged, a ped told me if anything the splayed-leg carry is GOOD for hip development. I have splayed both my DD's from birth in wraps/meitai's.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
When you have dislocating hips they put you in a cast with your legs frogged, a ped told me if anything the splayed-leg carry is GOOD for hip development. I have splayed both my DD's from birth in wraps/meitai's.











I do back carries from about 2 or 3 weeks old. If it's a MT, unless it an adjustable or newborn, I do have them legs in until a couple months.


----------

